
Coronavirus blood-clot mystery intensifies - Anon84
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-020-01403-8
======
blacksqr
Frighteningly like The Andromeda Strain.

------
LinuxBender
This is covered fairly well by Medcram [1] Be sure to go through their last 68
videos. They are quite informative.

[1] -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOlVkES_kC8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOlVkES_kC8)

